# Where to Vacation?



## workinforwood (Dec 12, 2009)

Ok..here's the question.

You have a budget..lets say 4-5K. 
You have a 7 day time vacation limit, but vacation time must happen during the school off season <july/august>
You have (1) 8 yr old girl that must tag along
She loves to swim..you want her to have a good time but not plan your entire vacation only around a kid at the same time.
You can't leave the USA.

So what do you do and where to you go?


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 12, 2009)

Where ever you go it sounds like you should spend part of the vacation money on someone 
who can tend to the child at least part of the time. 
Otherwise, you've got a 24/7 responsibility and that makes whatever you do difficult.
Are you considering the beach?


----------



## RAdams (Dec 12, 2009)

Only one place in the world for you boss...


BRANSON! (Missouri that is)

They have bass pro shop, cabelas (i think), amusement parks out the nose, SHOWS just like Vegas only family oriented. Everything and anything you could want to do. There may even be hotels that offer activities for the kids so mom and dad can go to dinner or a show or what have you... The place is amazing. I have been there a few times and had a blast every single time... As a kid, and as an adult.


----------



## ablair (Dec 12, 2009)

hawaii?


----------



## hewunch (Dec 12, 2009)

Hilton Head Island? We go nearly every year. Great place.


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 12, 2009)

Jeff, wherever you wind up, enjoy the heck out of it!

My family has never been on a vacation in our 20 years,
so I have no suggestions.:redface:


----------



## KenBrasier (Dec 12, 2009)

RAdams said:


> Only one place in the world for you boss...
> 
> 
> BRANSON! (Missouri that is)
> ...


 

Jeff,
Ron hit the nail on the head, Branson.  It sits in the heart of the Ozarks surrounded by Lake Taneycomo, Bull Shoals and Tabel Rock Lake.  And my personal favorite Silver Dollar City, a 1800's Theme Park with all the turn of the century Craftsmen at work, as well as amusements for the little ones. This "ain't no Six Flags" it's much better.


----------



## Dan26 (Dec 12, 2009)

If you look around and book early enough you can get some great deals on cruises. A coworker just returned an from a Disney cruise with his wife and 2 daughters. He spent less than $3000 including airfare. Of course he went in the off-season.


----------



## ablair (Dec 12, 2009)

^ thats what i would do!


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 12, 2009)

Too bad you can't leave the US.  I would say Mexico, it's wonderful.  Little town of Yelapa, right on the Pacific Ocean.  Since you have to stay in US, why not go to the coast off of North Carolina,  it is really exquisite and it is on the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Longfellow (Dec 12, 2009)

Where else but DisneyWorld in Florida. There is also Universal Studios, Sea World, Kennedy Space Center, Daytona Beach, Pepsi 400 in July, Bass Pro shops, World class large mouth bass fishing, and much much more. And you can go through 5K in a heartbeat down here.


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 12, 2009)

Something a little more exotic? 

What about the US Virgin Islands or Puerto Rico (US Commonwealth). Unless it has changed you won't need a passport, but you will need some valid forms of ID.


----------



## Seer (Dec 12, 2009)

Jeff look at Disneyworld in Florida I think you may like it has something for everyone.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Dec 12, 2009)

were it me i would line up a week long canoe/camping trip in Minnesota. start one place, stop 250 miles down a river. you can catch some nice weather that time of year...
ive wanted to plan that for a long time


......but im wierd


----------



## L1Truckie (Dec 12, 2009)

KenBrasier said:


> Jeff,
> Ron hit the nail on the head, Branson.  It sits in the heart of the Ozarks surrounded by Lake Taneycomo, Bull Shoals and Tabel Rock Lake.  And my personal favorite Silver Dollar City, a 1800's Theme Park with all the turn of the century Craftsmen at work, as well as amusements for the little ones. This "ain't no Six Flags" it's much better.



A third "yes" for Branson,

Rent yourself a cabin on the lake, rent a boat, eat and shop on The Landing, SDC is the best, and a million other things to do there.  And it wont break the bank.  Of course we live in the Ozarks and are partial to it...but its hard to beat....Our daughter loves to "tube" (behind the boat) across the Missouri/Arkansas state line at the lake.


----------



## jimm1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Gatlinburg, TN
Smoky Mountains, Shops, Aquarium, Amusment Parks, such as Dollywood. Tons to do for everyone.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 12, 2009)

FLy into Vegas stay a night or two rent a car and visit hoover dam, grand canyon maybe Brice national park do some camping. If thats your style. back to Vegas, fly home.  Yellowstone a possibilty for a week? I find theme parks Ho hum after a couple of days, Heck one day. Orlando Fl. has Disneyland, Epcot, Seaworld, A large water park, its Close to Kennedy Space center. 8 years old is the right age to do Disney.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 12, 2009)

What's a vacation?

When I was growing up, we took a family vacation to Gettysburg for a week. Camped out at a place with a pool. Learned a lot about the civil war and got a sunburn, lol. BTW that was 5 kids and 2 adults.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 13, 2009)

I had no idea Branson was so popular!  Personally, I would prefer Hawaii.  I just don't know that we can pull that off on our budget.  I have no debt and don't use credit cards, so if I don't have enough cash, I don't go there.


----------



## hewunch (Dec 13, 2009)

I guess the question really is Jeff, when you go on vacation do you want to be busy, or do you want to relax? Do you want a TON of options of things to do and all the neon signs and such that goes along with it? Or do you want a more subdued place? The reason we like Hilton Head is it is kinda the best of both worlds. There are many things to do, plus the ocean. And you can get to Savannah or Charleston in just over an hour where there is more to do and more history. We don't really care for big flashy neon signs and partiers and that sort. We do enjoy playing golf, and putt putt. So that is why we go there. But if you are wanting shows, and lazer tag and that sort than Branson or Pidgeon Forge or Myrtle Beach would be my choices.


----------



## ngeb528 (Dec 13, 2009)

There's always a cruise.


----------



## Billman (Dec 13, 2009)

hewunch had some very good questions in terms of helping to try and figure it out. I think those questions are plenty important. Take me for example; While Branson is probably a great place to vacation for some, it's not what would work for me. For me I am all about feet up, and hanging out. I am not big into "going-and-doing" on my vacations, while I know that others are.

That being said, there have been some good suggestions already, so I will add mine. If beach and water are what you are after, have you thought about the US Virgin Islands or Peurto Rico? You can get there without a US Passport.  There is also the Florida Keys. A friend of mine has a house on the "Redneck Riviera" as he calls it (Mississippi coast) and says its really nice.

Since your going at a time of year where the entire US should be plenty warm, you have many options. There is something like the Cedar Point Amusement Park that has all sorts of insane roller coasters. For all sorts of things to do (even for kids these days) there is always Las Vegas.  You could try Lake Powell and do a week long houseboat vacation ( I know a lot of people out here that do that). You could do a Grand Canyon raft trip, those are a blast and not something everyone else does.

So, give us more details and we'll help you narrow it down.


----------



## David M (Dec 13, 2009)

Gatlinburg, TN


----------



## Scott (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Jeff!

I would recommend a cruise!  More specifically, I would recommend a Hawaiian cruise.  If you do the NCL cruise, there are no stops outside the US, so no passport is needed.  You fly to Hawaii, visit all the main islands during the cruise.  There's plenty of beach time and time by the pool on the ship.  Right now there are killer deals not only on cruises, but also on airfare to Hawaii.  And if you haven't spent your budget with this, spend a few more days beyond the cruise in Hawaii.  It's a fun place!  When we went last year we took our GPS and did some geocaching.

Good Luck!

Scott.


----------



## CabinetMaker (Dec 14, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> Ok..here's the question.
> 
> You have a budget..lets say 4-5K.
> You have a 7 day time vacation limit, but vacation time must happen during the school off season <july/august>
> ...


If you are close to Disney World or Land then go here.  It is actually a lot of fun for adults to.  If you really want to go for fund then look at a Disney cruise.  They spoil you rotten but it does leave the country so that may be a problem.

If you are closer to the central part of the country we had a great time a Yellowstone.  (Tried to figure out how to get some of the calcified wood to make a pen but no go.)


----------



## soccer2010 (Dec 14, 2009)

I second Hilton Head.  There are some real expensive places but also some real reasonable places.  You can get a real reasonable place in Hilton Head Beach & Tennis Club ... big pool, right on the beach, condo units are small but how much time do you plan to spend inside?  They have some kids activities each day and usually one night where for a small fee they watch the kids for an evening.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 14, 2009)

Mudpuppie said:


> Gatlinburg, TN


 
Gatlinburg is nice.  Branson is as well, as others have already mentioned.  My family has a cabin outside of Pigeon Forge (right next to Gatlinburg).  We used to go camping in the Smoky Mountains all the time when I was younger.  Eventually, my dad and uncles built a cabin.  Our families go there when we can and we rent it out as well.  Let me know if you're interested and I'll get you some more info.


----------



## DRScherz (Dec 14, 2009)

Seeing that you're in Michigan, you've probably already done Cedar Point.  There are tons of good reccommendations in this thread.  Gatlinburg/ Pigeon Forge (Yeah DollyWood), Disney, cruise etc.

How about a Disney cruise?  We have done two so far and had a blast each time.  There are "Kid Zones" that you can check your kids into that have non-stop activities.  The cruise stops at a private Disney island that has a grownup only area, along with kid activity zones.  There are things that you can do as a family, or as a couple.  On the last cruise we did, we had checked our daughter into one of the activity zones, gone for dinner at the grown-ups only restraunt, came back to get her and found out that she didn't want to leave.  She told us that "this place is open for another two hours,  come back and get me then".

-Dale


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 14, 2009)

Jeff,
     The above are great, Gatlinburg, PigeonForge, Branson. I would recommend Virginia Beach, you have the ocean, History and almost guaranteed good weather. I'd rather do Rivier Maya in Mexico, if I had my druthers, though.


----------



## gvpens (Dec 14, 2009)

Jeff,

I think you would be surprised at how affordable Hawaii can be. My wife and I have been there 5 times over the past 3 years. Usually stay about 2 weeks. Avg. total cost including airfare from MD runs about $4,500. There are lots of hotels in Waikiki that have specials. We usually stay in one across the street from the beach and the Zoo with a perfect view of Diamondhead. Rates are less than $100 day. You CAN stay at the expensive hotels and eat at expensive restaurants but you don't HAVE too. They have lots of local eateries and all the usual fast food places. Car rentals are very reasonable on Oahu. There are lots of free things to see and do. All the beaches are free and accessible. It's just a fun and beautiful place to be. 
I think that a lot of people have the perception that Hawaii is TOO expensive and a once in a lifetime trip. In fact, it really does not have to be. That's why we keep going back. 
The ONLY bad thing about going to Hawaii for 7 days is the fact that you won't want to come back. 

Well, gotta go pack for my next trip in Jan. This time for 3 weeks.  

Wayne


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Dec 14, 2009)

I say Branson .  If you do go there, a must see is A tribute to Red skelton in the Wal-Mart shoping center, and Silver Dollar city.    Take a change of cloeths for your Daughter because SDC has water rides  Enjoy


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 15, 2009)

Well, do I want to do much or relax.  Pretty much every vacation I have ever been on has been more work than just going to work!  I love cruises, and that's something I'd vote for, but my wife isn't as into it as I.  My 8 yr old is real easy to satisfy, and a cruise would be perfect for her..there's the pool, and there's the buffet line..that is the ultimate for me, but the wife says no.  I love history, but right now, I'm quite happy with the History Channel.  I would enjoy just sitting on the beach watching the ocean and drinking a Martini.  I'm  nervous about the cost of Hawaii for 3, but that is really where I want to be.  I'm easy to please though.  Drop me on an island by myself with a few chisels and knives and I'll be happy!


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 15, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> Well, do I want to do much or relax. Pretty much every vacation I have ever been on has been more work than just going to work! I love cruises, and that's something I'd vote for, but my wife isn't as into it as I. My 8 yr old is real easy to satisfy, and a cruise would be perfect for her..there's the pool, and there's the buffet line..that is the ultimate for me, but the wife says no. I love history, but right now, I'm quite happy with the History Channel. I would enjoy just sitting on the beach watching the ocean and drinking a Martini. I'm nervous about the cost of Hawaii for 3, but that is really where I want to be. I'm easy to please though. Drop me on an island by myself with a few chisels and knives and I'll be happy!


 

My option would be San Fransisco.  Being from the midwest, it was a really interesting eye opener.  So many different races/cultures intermingling in what seems like perfect harmony. Not to mention that it is just beautiful to look at.  Great food, the ocean is there, Alcatraz, and many other historic places.  Travel down to Chinatown in the morning, the business/financial district, pier 39 and sooooo much more.

Across the Bay Bridge you have Muir Woods with the giant redwoods, which was really just awe inspiring to me, Sausalito, and then if your adventerous you could travel on up to wine country (napa and such).

We stayed at the embassy suites across the bay in Burlingame and rode the CalTrain into San Fransisco every day.  Free cook to order breakfast on the patio overlooking the bay, plus a nice room that comfortably slept all 4 of us.    

You could do all that and come away much cheaper than 4 grand I would think.


----------



## RAdams (Dec 15, 2009)

No Offense, but I don't think i would take my 8 year old daughter to San Fran. It would be a major bummer to have to explain things she might be exposed to. Not saying it is a bad place, Just don't know if i would take my family there for vacation. I have a friend that lives in San Fran. About once every two weeks, she posts new, and very interesting pictures of "Pride" events. Just something i would not want to explain to my kid, especially on vacation at 8 years old.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 15, 2009)

RAdams said:


> No Offense, but I don't think i would take my 8 year old daughter to San Fran. It would be a major bummer to have to explain things she might be exposed to. Not saying it is a bad place, Just don't know if i would take my family there for vacation. I have a friend that lives in San Fran. About once every two weeks, she posts new, and very interesting pictures of "Pride" events. Just something i would not want to explain to my kid, especially on vacation at 8 years old.


 
None taken, I expected it :biggrin:. It's a typical response.

Curious though, What would make it be a "major bummer"?


----------



## TheRealSmith (Dec 15, 2009)

I would vote Disney in Florida too..We have been there for many Spring vacations but in July/August it is hotter then Hell . You need to head up north to beat the heat and humidity.... Wherever you go have a good time!


----------



## RAdams (Dec 15, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> None taken, I expected it :biggrin:. It's a typical response.
> 
> Curious though, What would make it be a "major bummer"?


 

Let me give you a fine example, which happens to be one of the pictures my friend just posted to her gallery the other day.

There was a crane. On the "business end" of the crane was a cage. About 4 ft by 4 ft, 7 feet tall. The cage was a good 20 or 30 feet in the air. Inside the cage was a man. He was wearing black leather "Daisy Dukes", a black leather vest, and a black leather hat. To me, If my 8 year old daughter saw this, and i had to explain it to her on vacation, well that would be a majr bummer for me for sure!

P.S. That is actually one of the more tame pictures i have recently seen. I am sure San Francisco is a really neat place to visit, Haight Ashbury, Alcatraz, The Bridge, etc. etc. In fact, I wouldn't mind visiting there myself. But if you are going on a family vacation, it is irresponsible to me to take a kid somewhere they will be exposed to bad things. 

I would never take my 8 year old to Frisco, Or Cabo on spring break, Or Nawlins during Mardi Gras, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## mvaldez (Dec 15, 2009)

come to San Antonio, TX

SEAWORLD OF TEXAS
FIESTA TEXAS(SIX FLAGS)
DALLAS COWBOYS TRAINNING CAMP
RIVER WALK
TEXAS HILL COUNTRY ONLY 1HR AWAY
THE ALAMO
TONS OF SHOPPING AND SIGHTS TO SEE


----------



## bitshird (Dec 15, 2009)

RAdams said:


> Let me give you a fine example, which happens to be one of the pictures my friend just posted to her gallery the other day.
> 
> There was a crane. On the "business end" of the crane was a cage. About 4 ft by 4 ft, 7 feet tall. The cage was a good 20 or 30 feet in the air. Inside the cage was a man. He was wearing black leather "Daisy Dukes", a black leather vest, and a black leather hat. To me, If my 8 year old daughter saw this, and i had to explain it to her on vacation, well that would be a majr bummer for me for sure!




Personally I would vote for Branson, Hilton Head, or Myrtle beach even Virginia Beach,  cutting to the disparaging remarks about Baghdad By The Bay!!!
I worked in San Francisco for 4 years, it's one of the most beautiful cities in the U.S and  possibly the world. It draws tourists from around the world, most of whom aren't there for the "pride parades" The disgusting thing to me is they allow Lawyers and Bankers to walk the same streets as every one else. Have you watched South Park??


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 15, 2009)

RAdams said:


> Let me give you a fine example, which happens to be one of the pictures my friend just posted to her gallery the other day.
> 
> There was a crane. On the "business end" of the crane was a cage. About 4 ft by 4 ft, 7 feet tall. The cage was a good 20 or 30 feet in the air. Inside the cage was a man. He was wearing black leather "Daisy Dukes", a black leather vest, and a black leather hat. To me, If my 8 year old daughter saw this, and i had to explain it to her on vacation, well that would be a majr bummer for me for sure!
> 
> ...


 
I guess I just don't understand.  You've admitted you have lots of tattoos (sleeves) and your talking about getting dreads, but to be intolerant of others choices just baffles me when you yourself have made what some would consider "alternative" choices. 

Not everyone thinks that just because a person chooses an alternative lifestyle choice that they are doing "bad things". I guess that's my point. 

But to get back on track, it's not like every street corner is filled with big hairy gay bears wearing assless chaps and riding giant dildo shaped scooters or something.  :wink:

San Franscisco is a fine city regardless of what preconceived notions you have about it.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 15, 2009)

bitshird said:


> The disgusting thing to me is they allow Lawyers and Bankers to walk the same streets as every one else. Have you watched South Park??


 
LOL :biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 15, 2009)

I think his point was he didn't want his daughter exposed to adult situations. He never said anything about not wanting her to see alternative lifestyles. Which is why he said he wouldn't take his kid to Mardi Gras or Cancun during spring break.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 15, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> I think his point was he didn't want his daughter exposed to adult situations. He never said anything about not wanting her to see alternative lifestyles. Which is why he said he wouldn't take his kid to Mardi Gras or Cancun during spring break.


 
I don't buy that for a minute because you can run into "adult" situations going to Walmart...trust me...have you seen www.peopleofwalmart.com?


----------



## hewunch (Dec 15, 2009)

Jeff, if you were driving, and wanted to make this a "working" vacation. I know a place that wouldn't mind having you lead a class about scroll sawing :biggrin:


----------



## chance (Dec 15, 2009)

Another Branson vote here.  If you do your research and use the websites out there for discounts on rooms and attractions you will have more than enough money to drag along a parent or nanny (other family member?) to give you a small break from kiddo.  As far as the post earlier that said Silver dollar city aint no Six flags...  I beg to differ.  I went again just last year and the rides have really come a long way!  Some that a small child won't even be able to ride.  Plus, for people like us that enjoy craftsmanship there is no better place.  I could kill (and have killed) endless hours watching the glass blowing and woodcrafting!!


----------



## glycerine (Dec 16, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> I guess I just don't understand. You've admitted you have lots of tattoos (sleeves) and your talking about getting dreads, but to be intolerant of others choices just baffles me when you yourself have made what some would consider "alternative" choices.
> 
> Not everyone thinks that just because a person chooses an alternative lifestyle choice that they are doing "bad things". I guess that's my point.
> 
> ...


 
Ron shouldn't be called "intolerant" because of his comments.  If there were a woman in that cage with tight leather daisy dukes, I'm sure he would still advise against children seeing that.  I know I would.  I don't believe that any 8 year old should be exposed to any type of sexual or erotic behavior, homosexual or heterosexual.  And I consider cage dancing to be erotic.  And if that were the tame pics, I can see why Ron advised against a family vacation there, as beautiful as the city might be.
He said "no offense", you said "none taken", but you still seem to be defensive.  Instead of calling him intolerant, just respect the fact that he disagrees and let's get back on topic.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Dec 16, 2009)

I would support San Francisco. We were there when my son was younger for a conference. My wife and my son travelled around the trolleys all day, we checked out Alcatraz and there was tons to do. I would also support the Florida Keys. The feeling of tropical still on the mainland. I've found a great way to get a condo for a week through www.vrbo.com It is a listing site for people to post their vacation rentals by owner in many areas. We just booked another 2 bedroom 1800 sq ft. condo for a week on the beach near Tampa for $180 a night. We're also driving down and will make a stop in Savannah. Too many great options. Good luck! And great way to go without the debt! Congrats!


----------



## glycerine (Dec 16, 2009)

Buzzzz4 said:


> I would support San Francisco. We were there when my son was younger for a conference. My wife and my son travelled around the trolleys all day, we checked out Alcatraz and there was tons to do. I would also support the Florida Keys. The feeling of tropical still on the mainland. I've found a great way to get a condo for a week through www.vrbo.com It is a listing site for people to post their vacation rentals by owner in many areas. We just booked another 2 bedroom 1800 sq ft. condo for a week on the beach near Tampa for $180 a night. We're also driving down and will make a stop in Savannah. Too many great options. Good luck! And great way to go without the debt! Congrats!


 
Savannah is a nice area.  Hilton Head is close to there as well...


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm looking into things.  Branson is definitely not the place for us and the kid.  Hilton Head sounds perfect and relaxing to me <jk>.  But yea..I'll check that out.  I'm not going to tour any history or go to any theme parks this year.  I want to relax at a swimming pool with a beer and a steak..honestly I would be happy just going to the pool in town at the high school and coming home for a steak and beer!  But..the wife wants to go somewhere..It's sure to come down to Hawaii, or the Florida or north of Florida Coast line.  I do like walking in the semi-secure areas of the everglades and looking down over the aligators..man that's cool and creepy!  I'm a very simple person.  If there's girls driving by in a boat with their twins out..I don't mind either..I might be boring, but I'm not dead!:biggrin:

If I was to go to Florida..is it better North of Miami, or down in the Keys?
If I was to go to Hawaii, what Island would be most relaxing to visit?


----------



## gketell (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't know how far from home you want to go but you could come to the San Francisco Bay Area.  Beaches, Carmel, Monterey (arguably one of the best aquariums in the world), Winchester Mystery House, SF itself, lots of entertainment, drive up to see the redwoods, etc.  Plus, you could visit me. :biggrin:


----------



## Hogdriver (Dec 16, 2009)

We really enjoyed the Hawaiian island of Kauai.  It's much less "built up" than Oahu and doesn't have the bustle of Waikiki Beach's bars and towering hotels.  In fact, unlike many Hawaiian Islands, Kauai doesn't even have a road around the entire perimeter.  About a quarter of the perimeter is a hiking trail along the Ne Pali Coast.  Many of the jungle scenes from Jurassic Park were filmed there.  That's where I'd go to relax in Hawaii.
 
-HD
 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/ae/Real_Kaui_Panorama1.jpg


----------



## gketell (Dec 16, 2009)

Stay in a rental home rather than a hotel.  Cheaper.
This is the company we used last time we went to Oahu, Hawaii.
http://www.lanikailuabeachrentals.com/kailua/index.htm

You can get a 2 bedroom/2bath on the beach for less than $300/night.  Or a 1bd/1ba for around $150/night.

Kailua beach is one of the nicest beaches in Hawaii.  Not a huge tourist beach, great swimming, lots of white sand, windsurfing classes if you want.  I used to live just down the road from there.  Still my favorite beach to go to.

And you could go to Hanauma Bay which is a major swimming attraction.  You swim right over the reef and the fish will come up and eat out of your hands.  It is a nature preserve so the fish have no fear.

If you want more relaxation (aka less to do) you could go to Maui or Kauai.  Less touristy than Oahu but bring lots of good books.  They are very "peaceful".

GK



workinforwood said:


> Well, do I want to do much or relax.  Pretty much every vacation I have ever been on has been more work than just going to work!  I love cruises, and that's something I'd vote for, but my wife isn't as into it as I.  My 8 yr old is real easy to satisfy, and a cruise would be perfect for her..there's the pool, and there's the buffet line..that is the ultimate for me, but the wife says no.  I love history, but right now, I'm quite happy with the History Channel.  I would enjoy just sitting on the beach watching the ocean and drinking a Martini.  I'm  nervous about the cost of Hawaii for 3, but that is really where I want to be.  I'm easy to please though.  Drop me on an island by myself with a few chisels and knives and I'll be happy!


----------



## MrPukaShell (Dec 17, 2009)

If you go to the Big Island you can always load up on some of the Hawaiian woods


----------



## glycerine (Dec 17, 2009)

MrPukaShell said:


> If you go to the Big Island you can always load up on some of the Hawaiian woods


 
Now there's an idea, I can see it now...
Jeff's wife: "Honey, where's the extra $500 we set aside for surfing lessons?"
Jeff: "Uuuhhhhhhhhhhhhh..."
Jeff's wife: "And why is your suitcase so heavy?!"


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 17, 2009)

> Now there's an idea, I can see it now...
> Jeff's wife: "Honey, where's the extra $500 we set aside for surfing lessons?"
> Jeff: "Uuuhhhhhhhhhhhhh..."
> Jeff's wife: "And why is your suitcase so heavy?!"



That is too funny! Just make sure she doesn't have a golf club in hand while "talking" to you!


----------



## glycerine (Dec 17, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> That is too funny! Just make sure she doesn't have a golf club in hand while "talking" to you!


 
Ha ha!!


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 18, 2009)

Yep, you guys are funny!  If I bought $500 worth of wood in Hawaii, it wouldn't fit in a suitcase I'm sure..but hey..I got it covered.  I ship my Silverado Pick-up truck under the pretense that it is cheaper than renting a car right???


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 18, 2009)

Jeff,
I hear Eaton Rapids, Michigan is real pretty in the summer.  There it's settled.  In response to your previous question, the Fla Keys are a great place.


----------



## sgimbel (Dec 18, 2009)

Outer Banks, North Carolina. We have been going there for 10 years. There' everything to do there.
Scott Round Rock, Texas


----------



## glycerine (Dec 18, 2009)

sgimbel said:


> Outer Banks, North Carolina. We have been going there for 10 years. There' everything to do there.
> Scott Round Rock, Texas


 
I've heard good things about that area as well, though I've never been myself...


----------

